# Mad Projects



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Our local Council now has a project under way to paint the road surface in part of the town's main shopping street, which has been pedestrianised, in a pattern of the brightest colours imaginable. You have never seen anything so ugly, tacky and garish in all your life, it looks like some kind of amusement park in a run down seaside resort.

https://www.axarquiaplus.es/el-ayun...antean-transformar-el-camino-malaga-de-velez/

Various administrations have done daft things and ones which have turned out to be white elephants in our time here, but this is the worst looking if not the most expensive (that prize goes to the tram which has not operated since 2012).

Is your local Ayuntamiento prone to spending the taxpayers' money on ridiculous projects?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

That is truly hideous.

Our's is a "pueblo blanco" so no such monstrosities here. But they did commission some nice murals from a local artist on the road into the town, showing different landmarks and trades.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Reminds me of what they did in Nerja:
https://www.alamy.com/rainbow-staircase-in-nerja-spain-image223525362.html


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

That really is nasty! 

There was uproar in my town about a proposal for a wooden walkway along the seafront between the port & touristy area. Discreet & much needed imo. 

The main complaint was that it meant that cars wouldn't be able to park there, on what is access to a rocky beach & where the chiriguitos set up in the summer. 

This summer, parking has been banned there anyway - & many more people have actually been using the area as a beach


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

When I saw that report, when it was just at the proposal stage, I laughed and thought no more of it because I thought it was such a ridiculous idea it would never come to anything. But a couple of weeks ago they fenced off the roadway and put tarpaulins up, and since those had to be taken down because of the wind it has been revealed in all its glory. The colours they are using are even worse than in that picture, bright orange, green, red, etc.

Some people we've shown pictures to have said "someone must have put acid in the Mayor's tea".

When it's finished I'm going to have to make a detour to avoid that street, I can't bear to look at it. And after a few months of wear the paint is all going to be faded and flaking off, plus stained by chewing gum and worse.

One of their earlier bright ideas was to paint quotations from Cervantes on the road surface of a couple of streets in the historic centre (which cars drive over). They lasted about a couple of months before wearing off. A complete waste of money, but at least they weren't so offensive to look at.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Joppa said:


> Reminds me of what they did in Nerja:
> https://www.alamy.com/rainbow-staircase-in-nerja-spain-image223525362.html


Is that permanent? 

They paint the steps of our ayto like that for Pride most years. It washes off for the rest of the year.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Our local Council now has a project under way to paint the road surface in part of the town's main shopping street, which has been pedestrianised, in a pattern of the brightest colours imaginable. You have never seen anything so ugly, tacky and garish in all your life, it looks like some kind of amusement park in a run down seaside resort.
> 
> https://www.axarquiaplus.es/el-ayun...antean-transformar-el-camino-malaga-de-velez/
> 
> ...


 Just goes to show that there's no telling because I quite like it. Not sure I would have spent the money on it, but I don't dislike it. I don't think it would be very expensive to do either, but as I say I'm sure there are more worthy causes. 

The worst cases of idiot spending that I came across were after the 2008 recession and the government and local government came up with schemes to keep people in employment. Here for example a country road that goes nowhere, ends in a dead end and is never used was tarmacked. Courses about basically nothing were invented and people were given nonsensical jobs in town halls whilst others were being made redundant.


In Torrelodones , Madrid they had a thing a few years back of painting the Zebra crossings in colours....
https://www.google.com/search?q=pas...XQyIUKHTzvA_4Q_AUoAXoECAwQAw&biw=1199&bih=926
Trendy, original maybe. I thought some of them were quite pretty. Did they serve a purpose? No, and could actually lead to confusion and an accident in the worst case scenario. Again, I'm sure there were other things that they could have spent the money on.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

None as mad as the Estepona toboggan.

Closed after a week.


----------



## Miss Jones11 (Jul 13, 2020)

Lynn R said:


> Our local Council now has a project under way to paint the road surface in part of the town's main shopping street, which has been pedestrianised, in a pattern of the brightest colours imaginable. You have never seen anything so ugly, tacky and garish in all your life, it looks like some kind of amusement park in a run down seaside resort.
> 
> https://www.axarquiaplus.es/el-ayun...antean-transformar-el-camino-malaga-de-velez/
> 
> ...


This could be an optimistic indication that the depression is over and the local Ayuntamiento have an abundance of taxpayers’ money yet again and don’t know where to squander it. "What a mistake-a to make-a!"


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

I was on that street this morning and personally thought it looked very bright, vibrant and uplifting in appearance, but the whiff of the paint being used was a bit harsh. Maybe if they have any paint left over they can use it to bring some colour and life to the grubby decaying bottom end of the town.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> https://youtu.be/qEyFhibmFfY
> 
> None as mad as the Estepona toboggan.
> 
> Closed after a week.


 ¡Madre mía!
Thank goodness that common sense reigned in the end and that it was closed (and I hope dismantled). I I read in the press though that it cost 28.000€. How is that possible! What was it, a project put out to tender called how much money can we waste at one go???
This surely wins first prize in the Mad Projects category


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> ¡Madre mía!
> Thank goodness that common sense reigned in the end and that it was closed (and I hope dismantled). I I read in the press though that it cost 28.000€. How is that possible! What was it, a project put out to tender called how much money can we waste at one go???
> This surely wins first prize in the Mad Projects category


Yes, it was dismantled about a week after it was opened. It was one of the Mayor's sillier projects. Widely touted in the national and international press. First - and probably last - of its kind.

The Mayor, when asked if he'd tried it, said that he had but very early one morning and there was nobody around.


----------



## CostadelSol (Aug 31, 2020)

those are some psychedelic colors 

talking about crazy public space projects, remember the insanely steep slide in Estepona? theguardian.com/world/2019/may/12/steep-slide-closes-spain-day-after-opening-injuries-costa-del-sol


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, it was dismantled about a week after it was opened. It was one of the Mayor's sillier projects. Widely touted in the national and international press. First - and probably last - of its kind.
> 
> The Mayor, when asked if he'd tried it, said that he had but very early one morning and there was nobody around.


Maybe they were thinking of extending the holiday season by diversifying into a ski resort.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Reminds me of what they did in Nerja:
> https://www.alamy.com/rainbow-staircase-in-nerja-spain-image223525362.html


Where in Nerja is this located?


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

blondebob said:


> I was on that street this morning and personally thought it looked very bright, vibrant and uplifting in appearance, but the whiff of the paint being used was a bit harsh. Maybe if they have any paint left over they can use it to bring some colour and life to the grubby decaying bottom end of the town.


I agree with you. Very different and modern. Better than the millions which were spent on the pedestrianised area by the town hall. Tearing down the lovely building which housed the Newspaper shop etc,. It’s replacement is awful. Maybe they could introduce street art as they have in Malaga.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

emlyn said:


> Where in Nerja is this located?


On the side of Riu Monica Hotel leading down to Torrecilla beach.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Is your local Ayuntamiento prone to spending the taxpayers' money on ridiculous projects?


After more than 10 years, the water tower in Albacete still hasn't opened as an observation deck / visitors' center / study space. I wouldn't say our local government is "prone" to bad spending, but they should have given up this project a few million euros ago. 

This meme and criticism seems to be from 2006: Una horchatería en el depósito de la Fiesta del Árbol


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

CostadelSol said:


> those are some psychedelic colors
> 
> talking about crazy public space projects, remember the insanely steep slide in Estepona? theguardian.com/world/2019/may/12/steep-slide-closes-spain-day-after-opening-injuries-costa-del-sol


Already remembered and posted on age One with video clip.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Joppa said:


> On the side of Riu Monica Hotel leading down to Torrecilla beach.


Thank you.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Brangus said:


> After more than 10 years, the water tower in Albacete still hasn't opened as an observation deck / visitors' center / study space. I wouldn't say our local government is "prone" to bad spending, but they should have given up this project a few million euros ago.
> 
> This meme and criticism seems to be from 2006: Una horchatería en el depósito de la Fiesta del Árbol


That tower was doomed from the beginning it seems. I like the idea of repurposing buildings, but not one that has been falling down from the time it was built!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The painted street is now open for people to walk on, and by the end of the first day the white parts especially were already embellished by black tyre tracks from bikes or scooters, being added to day by day by other stains from spilled liquids, smeared dog poo, etc.

https://www.axarquiaplus.es/acev-re...-la-innovacion-estetica-del-camino-de-malaga/

After this morning's rain there are dozens of complaints on a local FB page that the surface has been transformed into a skating rink (example below), so anybody planning to walk along there should take care.

"Pues si te pasas por el camino de Málaga ahora calle pinta esto es una pista de hielo pero de las buenas con cuatro gotas y la gente tirada por la calle ,en fin"


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Something similar in London too. Actually called the Spanish steps at Wembley. Wonder how they will fare. Suppose there isn't much footfall right now.

https://www.quintain.co.uk/news-and-media/press-releases/2020/mind-steps


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> Something similar in London too. Actually called the Spanish steps at Wembley. Wonder how they will fare. Suppose there isn't much footfall right now.
> 
> https://www.quintain.co.uk/news-and-media/press-releases/2020/mind-steps


Now that I don't mind, it's more like art and in a more suitable setting surrounded by very modern buildiings so doesn't look incongruous. How it will wear if it's ever subjected to heavy footfall, though, I don't know.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> The painted street is now open for people to walk on, and by the end of the first day the white parts especially were already embellished by black tyre tracks from bikes or scooters, being added to day by day by other stains from spilled liquids, smeared dog poo, etc.
> 
> https://www.axarquiaplus.es/acev-re...-la-innovacion-estetica-del-camino-de-malaga/
> 
> ...


Not very well thought through then.
Much like the Calatrava glass floored bridge in Bilbao. Beautiful, but totally impractical in a city where drizzle (txirimiri) is a main factor. Glass + drizzle= multiple falls. It now has a thick rubber carpet all the way along ruining the architects original esthetics.
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santi...heiro:Bilbao_06_2012_Zubizuri_bridge_2645.JPG


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Not very well thought through then.
> Much like the Calatrava glass floored bridge in Bilbao. Beautiful, but totally impractical in a city where drizzle (txirimiri) is a main factor. Glass + drizzle= multiple falls. It now has a thick rubber carpet all the way along ruining the architects original esthetics.
> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santi...heiro:Bilbao_06_2012_Zubizuri_bridge_2645.JPG


The people who dream up these things obviously lack any common sense. Any "ordinary" citizen of the cities and towns they inflict their fanciful ideas upon could tell them exactly what will happen, but they would be scornfully dismissed as philistines or resistant to change and modernisation.

When my old street was being redesigned and resurfaced I spoke to the people in charge of the project and pointed out that the redesign (changing from having stepped paving at each side of the street to having sloping paving with a stepped section running down the middle) would result in the paved sections being too steep, and motos travelling within inches of people's properties instead of along the middle of the street as they had previously done), and that their choice of paving (white) was completely impractical and would be filthy within a week. I was loftily told that their people were experts. As soon as it was finished (after 9 months of hell for the residents) people started to slip and fall on the new pavements (one neighbour of mine fell and injured his shoulder so badly that he was unable to return to his job on a fishing boat). The steps they put up the middle of the street had metal facings on the risers and the corners were dangerously sharp, which is what he hit his shoulder on. If someone had hit their head when they fell it could have been fatal.

They've since had to coat the pavements with anti-slip coating and those steps are now chipped away at the corners but the metal facings have buckled and are coming away from the edges, more dangerous still.


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Lynn R said:


> The people who dream up these things obviously lack any common sense. Any "ordinary" citizen of the cities and towns they inflict their fanciful ideas upon could tell them exactly what will happen, but they would be scornfully dismissed as philistines or resistant to change and modernisation.
> 
> When my old street was being redesigned and resurfaced I spoke to the people in charge of the project and pointed out that the redesign (changing from having stepped paving at each side of the street to having sloping paving with a stepped section running down the middle) would result in the paved sections being too steep, and motos travelling within inches of people's properties instead of along the middle of the street as they had previously done), and that their choice of paving (white) was completely impractical and would be filthy within a week. I was loftily told that their people were experts. As soon as it was finished (after 9 months of hell for the residents) people started to slip and fall on the new pavements (one neighbour of mine fell and injured his shoulder so badly that he was unable to return to his job on a fishing boat). The steps they put up the middle of the street had metal facings on the risers and the corners were dangerously sharp, which is what he hit his shoulder on. If someone had hit their head when they fell it could have been fatal.
> 
> They've since had to coat the pavements with anti-slip coating and those steps are now chipped away at the corners but the metal facings have buckled and are coming away from the edges, more dangerous still.


Reminds me of Orgiva high street where they put metal balls all along the side of the pavement that were just the right height to trip over. There must have been loads of accidents where people took a step back and fell into the street - https://www.google.com/maps/@36.901...hOZWwJl6UQh2WZ1hw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en-US Now all replaced with posts.

It's because the Ayuntamientos are stuffed full of political friends who have no experience or qualifications in the job they are doing and just pick ideas out of the blue.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Well, I can’t say I love it but I don’t hate it. It’s all part of the zaniness of Spain and it’s giving some people work, which is essential right now. With all that’s going on with Covid I can’t get upset about this. On the other hand it’s not on MY street

Spain has a wonderful history of destroying art in churches, repainting it in order to improve it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> The people who dream up these things obviously lack any common sense. Any "ordinary" citizen of the cities and towns they inflict their fanciful ideas upon could tell them exactly what will happen, but they would be scornfully dismissed as philistines or resistant to change and modernisation.
> 
> When my old street was being redesigned and resurfaced I spoke to the people in charge of the project and pointed out that the redesign (changing from having stepped paving at each side of the street to having sloping paving with a stepped section running down the middle) would result in the paved sections being too steep, and motos travelling within inches of people's properties instead of along the middle of the street as they had previously done), and that their choice of paving (white) was completely impractical and would be filthy within a week. I was loftily told that their people were experts. As soon as it was finished (after 9 months of hell for the residents) people started to slip and fall on the new pavements (one neighbour of mine fell and injured his shoulder so badly that he was unable to return to his job on a fishing boat). The steps they put up the middle of the street had metal facings on the risers and the corners were dangerously sharp, which is what he hit his shoulder on. If someone had hit their head when they fell it could have been fatal.
> 
> They've since had to coat the pavements with anti-slip coating and those steps are now chipped away at the corners but the metal facings have buckled and are coming away from the edges, more dangerous still.


Disaster! But good for you going and putting your 2 cents in.


----------

